# Schwinn B6 "Cadillac" shall Ride Again!



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 13, 2012)

*n' more...*


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 13, 2012)

*and the last of 'em!  This babies gonna ROLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!*


----------



## OldRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Now that looks like the kind of bike I want. Rusty and crusty is ok in my book as long as it rolls smooth and stops and turns


----------



## mruiz (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice job with the pics.
 Mitch


----------



## 46powerwagon (Feb 13, 2012)

*~Keep us updated~*

Nice pic's-Keep us updated-Definitely a project of love-Glad to see you working on this B-6.

Gary


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 14, 2012)

*You got it!*

When it's done and I am riding it downtown to get an ice cream cone, I will take some pics and post!


----------



## slick (Feb 14, 2012)

That paint will clean up very nice with some mild rubbing compound and some 0000 steel wool. It will polish off the rusty areas and bring back the shine also. Just be careful over the pinstriping. I would just use wax over those areas. It's time consuming but you will be very surprised at the results. I have saved 3 bikes original paint like this already.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm looking forward to pics from the ice cream run.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 15, 2012)

slick said:


> That paint will clean up very nice with some mild rubbing compound and some 0000 steel wool. It will polish off the rusty areas and bring back the shine also. Just be careful over the pinstriping. I would just use wax over those areas. It's time consuming but you will be very surprised at the results. I have saved 3 bikes original paint like this already.




Taping off the pin stripes with pinstriping tape works well when cleaning up the paint


----------



## DreamBikes (Feb 26, 2012)

*New clay tires installed*












Installed the new clay tires this evening and took it out for the first test ride after all the work was finished.  It's a great rider!


----------



## Nikolaso12 (Feb 27, 2012)

On page optimization is related to the content and structure of the web design while off page optimization related to website optimizing techniques and implementing high page ranking with search engines.
certificate iv in training and assessment Darwin


----------

